

Hacking Economies - What makes places rich? - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/08/what_makes_places_rich.cfm

======
MaysonL
If anybody is interested in delving deeper into this, I would recommend that
they read two of Jane Jacobs's books: _The Economy of Cities_ and _Cities and
the Wealth of Nations_.

------
alanthonyc
Thank you for submitting this.

At the very least, it diffuses the whole red state/blue state jingoism that
just tends to inhibit productive discussion.

